# Best Spots for Opening Day



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

*Where are the Big Bucks When It's Hot*​
Sloughs550.00%CRP440.00%Trees110.00%


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Question: I guess this is directed at the guys who hunt the prairie areas with little or no trees. What kinds of cover do you guys hit first on opening day? We seem to hunt more grass lands and slough bottoms first as we seem to rarely find deer in the tree claims, at least on openng weekend. Just thought it might be interesting to see what others are walking first, second, third, etc.


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

The last 3 years now we have walked a crp field first. Every year our party has gotten a large buck. This year the same crp field is surrounded with corn, flowers, and pasture land. It will be our first walk again this year, the number of deer around this year is amazing, have seen 10+ dandy bucks already while hunting waterfowl. Good luck


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

We always walk sloughs and creek bottoms first. It seems to be where the big boys like to hang during the day. After opener, I like to work little safehavens where bucks seem to want to be after the opening day shots have been fired. Buck brush, shelter belts near a food source, things of that nature are where I am going to be following opener. We always get our Big bucks in places most people would drive right by. Our party always gets a few good bucks with this tactic. :sniper:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

The biggest bucks I have seen taken during the rifle season have come from the smallest cover in the middle of a field.One year I filled my tag and was walking out to a small stock pond to try for some grouse.I jumped a big one with drop tines.Another time when I had a doe tag I was walking along a fence line with patches of grass here and there and jumped another bruiser.


----------

